# He's Here! He's Here!!! Meet Phantom!



## Burns0716 (Feb 4, 2010)

Oh my goodness, what an adventure it was to find the cargo area at the airport.....Im glad its over.

Before we even saw him the women working at the cargo center said they had heard he was "really cute!".

He's just what we hoped for, very gentle, and you can tell he's a sweet soul. Definitely big! He's like a big teddy bear! He already seems smarter than any dog we've ever had so far. Enough jibber jabber! Here's some pics of our night!!


----------



## TitonsDad (Nov 9, 2009)

Time to change the signature!!

Good luck to you and PLEASE ask us questions if you need to. No question is stupid unless its not asked.


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

yay! glad you posted pictures tonight but I expect more tomorrow

he's handsome!:wub:


How's he doing?


----------



## Burns0716 (Feb 4, 2010)

Alright, well here it goes. We're just sitting here and observing his reactions to things. I'll tell you everything I've noticed so far.

-He became very concerned with the floor mirror in our bedroom.. Im guessing he thinks its another dog, he went to push on it to get behind it (smart boy).
- He's not listening to commands all that great.. although I'm going to chalk this up to it being a bit of a stressful situation.
- We cannot tell if he has peed! He'll pause for just a couple moments out in the yard, but... ??? 
-...He absolutely LOVEs me. hahaha. What a BABY! I'm sitting here and he pushes my hand up so that I'll rub his head..and he'll lean into my legs while I sit on the couch.

Is it ok for us to be firm with him as far as boundaries go? He went to climb up on the couch with me (and I don't want this), So I firmly pulled back on his collar said "No!" and told him to "SIT!".

I feel bad already starting to boss him around, but I won't be having any bad manners!


----------



## TitonsDad (Nov 9, 2009)

You should NEVER have to resort to the collar pull. This can lead to bites. Don't ask me how many times people in my family have been bitten by my Boxer/Pit Bull for doing such a thing). They are always warned but still do it. 

I have a system I use for negatives. I will give the command sternly "Aus, Off, Leave it, etc." once, if that doesn't work, I will grab the scruff of the neck and repeat the command more firmly. This usually works. This is how Titon was able to grasp the concept of Aus and Leave it pretty quickly. He had a tendency to take my sons toys and play with them and wasn't getting the idea. My trainer suggested that giving the firm command should work in most cases but if not, you need to show them you mean business when you give the stern command. Next time you tell them the command, they will think, "Aus, oh peace!!" "Leave it, oh peace" etc. 

Sorry for my babbling... I've had way too many cups of coffee tonight.


----------



## GSDSunshine (Sep 7, 2009)

Being consistent with him from Day one is a great thing. It will help him settle into his new home and know what is expected of him. I would agree that right now he is stressed out from all the travel and will listen better once he calms/settles down. When he tries to get on the couch I wouldn't start out by raising you voice or requiring him to sit (does he know sit? Sorry i guess I'm not 100% informed on his history). He doesn't know its not allowed yet. He will though with consistency. 

No help with the peeing issue. Um bring a flashlight? I have streetlight and can hear my guy going at night....sorry

He is a gorgeous dog and I can't wait for more pictures tomorrow! Congrats on your new baby!


----------



## Burns0716 (Feb 4, 2010)

Sorry, bit of 'history' he is supposed to be obedience trained. On and off leash.

Also..... its time for bed, and we just crated him... he's beginning to whine and let out some small barks... is this going to change? I just went in and gave him a firm "Phantom, NO" and he stopped... for now.

Where should his crate BE? Right now he's in our laundry room, its dark and quiet... is he just upset because he doesnt know where we went?

Ugh!! I feel like I'm going through the whole newborn dilemma, im SO new at this.


----------



## TitonsDad (Nov 9, 2009)

Please do not use "No", your dog will get sick of it and it WILL become worthless. 

Give him a firm "Phantom, Quiet!!" and leave it at that. You can even praise with a treat if he's quiet for x amount of time. This is his first night home. He is bound to whine BUT do NOT let him out when he whines.


----------



## Burns0716 (Feb 4, 2010)

TitonsDad said:


> Please do not use "No", your dog will get sick of it and it WILL become worthless.
> 
> Give him a firm "Phantom, Quiet!!" and leave it at that. You can even praise with a treat if he's quiet for x amount of time. This is his first night home. He is bound to whine BUT do NOT let him out when he whines.


Thank you!! I need tips like this, seriously. :help:

So far he hasn't made another peep! But, from now on we'll call it 'quiet'.

Also, if you guys just wanna keep it comin', I'll take ANY advice.


----------



## Burns0716 (Feb 4, 2010)

Ohh! I know what I was going to ask. Is it ok for him to have a stuffed squeaky toy in his crate with him? Apparently he loves it because I hear it squeak.........squeak.... haha.

He's interested in my girls stuffed animals, he's DEF a big baby. Aw I LOVE HIM!


----------



## GSDSunshine (Sep 7, 2009)

Here is some information that I got from my rescue when I first got Dakota. Even though it isn't exactly the same situation, dog will act differently when put in a new environment and stressed out.

*** Nevermind*** i lost the info. I did find similar information online however. 

DogTip Shelter Dog Adjustment


----------



## TitonsDad (Nov 9, 2009)

Perfectly fine as this gets him comfortable with being in his "den" (crate). Now, I'm not sure how crazy he's going to be overnight, but Titon has a possessive attitude with his CUZ toy and I could not tolerate that thing in his crate at night. He'd squeak it 24/7 if I allowed him to. Something to keep in mind.


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

Burns0716 said:


> Ohh! I know what I was going to ask. Is it ok for him to have a stuffed squeaky toy in his crate with him? Apparently he loves it because I hear it squeak.........squeak.... haha.
> 
> He's interested in my girls stuffed animals, he's DEF a big baby. Aw I LOVE HIM!


no, personal experience Sage in crate with stuffed squeaky toy. I went to get mail and take out garbage gone maybe 5 minutes came back to crate full of stuffing.

If he likes squeaky things if you haven't already invest in a cuz toy


----------



## TitonsDad (Nov 9, 2009)

sagelfn said:


> If he likes squeaky things if you haven't already invest in a *cuz toy*




You said the bannable word!!!


----------



## GSDSunshine (Sep 7, 2009)

Burns0716 said:


> Ohh! I know what I was going to ask. Is it ok for him to have a stuffed squeaky toy in his crate with him? Apparently he loves it because I hear it squeak.........squeak.... haha.
> 
> He's interested in my girls stuffed animals, he's DEF a big baby. Aw I LOVE HIM!


That is something you will have to figure out on your own. Some dogs can handle having stuffed animals/toys in their crate, and some can't even have a blanket in there without it being ripped to shreds. If he doesn't seem destructive, I would also find an article of clothing that has the families scent on it for him to have in his crate. You said he already is a lover boy and adores you, so take a crappy t-shirt you have that has been worn, sweaty is fine, and place it in the crate with him. 

Is the crate in the pictures the crate he will be using to sleep in? If you have a wire crate I would drape a towel over it to add extra privacy. 

You said the crate is in the laundry room. This could be a great place.... given that he has access to it 24 hours a day (meaning if at 3 pm he needs a break he can head over there and take a nap).


----------



## Lila (Dec 7, 2009)

Treat him the way you would your children and be gentle but firm. Ideally he'll do whatever you want just to please you. It takes lots of time and patience. Oh... and love.

No need to yell although I think all of us have experienced "the moment" and regretted it.


----------



## DorianGrayFFM (Apr 24, 2009)

He is a really good looking boy. Congratulations!


----------



## georgiapeach717 (Jan 28, 2010)

awwwwwwwwwwww he is BEAUTIFUL!!! LOve his fur!!! I asked in another thread the other day about him (onVday....i thought he was being born on the 14th, lol) I am so glad you got him! He is so pretty!!!

and I am scared to ask about the Cuz....esp since we bought one!!! LMAO!


----------



## Momma (Oct 2, 2006)

Congrats on a stunning boy!! Good luck with getting all the kinks worked out, I'm sure you will be absolutely LOVING the payoff!


----------



## Jason L (Mar 20, 2009)

Congrats! He is a very handsome boy. Such sweet expression!


----------



## Burns0716 (Feb 4, 2010)

He did AMAZING overnight... not a peep. He only squeaked his toy a few times, and gently...

...Im curious about this cuz toy... 

Now if we could get him to go PEE. We surprised our youngest daughter by letting her go into our laundry to get us a 'bottle of water', she's 3.5 so you can imagine her surprise.. and I THINK Phantom was a little surprised as well. He peed, and It was a VERY small amount. I know theres more in there! haha

Ahh... well I guess I better get to my picture taking!


----------



## JKlatsky (Apr 21, 2007)

Obedience training on an adult dog can be a funny thing. It can take time for them to to bond and learn to respect you. He's tehre but why should he listen to you? At this point he doesn't know who you are to him. It will help if you have something to motivate him initially when you ask him to do things so he learns there's a reason to listen to you.

When we got our SchH3 male, he would listen but repond slowly. We spent a couple weeks just playing with him and rewarding his commands with toys and food. 

And yes, I would start as you mean to continue. He's learning your expectations now, and it's always harder to crack down than to ease up.

The peeing, he's male. How old is he? If he's old enough to be marking, a verticle surface always inspires my boys to pee.

Handsome dog.


----------



## Zisso (Mar 20, 2009)

congratulations on your new boy! He is very handsome and his name is awesome!
The Cuz toy is pretty loud so if he is one to squeak his toys a lot at night I would not reccommend this one in his crate. My girl gets started on hers and it drives me crazy. Thank goodness she doesn't try to squeak it all night!


----------



## Kayla's Dad (Jul 2, 2007)

Congratulations on the homecoming and your first night together. Sounds like it went well.



Burns0716 said:


> ...Im curious about this cuz toy...
> Ahh... well I guess I better get to my picture taking!


Here's a few examples of Cuz toys . I agree with Zisso suggest that you consider getting some other toys to leave with him at night that do not squeak. You will live to regret letting these noisy little things with him at night as he gets more comfortable. Hard rubber toys/bones are good alternatives. Fluffy stuff toys you will have to judge. One of Lancer's dedicated mission is to set new records in destuffing fluffy toys. 

Look forward to more pictures and stories as you two become best buds.


----------



## Burns0716 (Feb 4, 2010)

Alright.. something else he did after he met my youngest child.

She began crawling on the ground pretending like she was a puppy, and he was right on her, pushing her down with his paws, this all happened in the blink of an eye because we were no more than 4 feet away from him. Whats the best way to approach this???


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I use "No" with Jax and it certainly is not worthless. "No" means stop whatever it is you are doing right now and listen to me. Only use it if you have given a command and you are ignored. "No" is used to get their attention.

As far as pulling on the collar....try not to do this. However, you should be able to grab that collar at any time and not have to worry about being bitten. Pulling on the collar, IMO, will not lead to a bite. 

I would put him on a leash for the first few days so you have a little more control over him. He's confused and missing his 'people' but will settle in. 

He is a stunner!!!

I'm reading "The Other End of the Leash" right now. I highly recommend it. There are so many insights on how your dog thinks and what your body signals mean to him!


----------



## Karin (Jan 4, 2008)

Congratulations on your new addition! He's beautiful!

You definitely have to get him a cuz. Most dogs love them. Heidi was a shelter dog who didn't know how to play and didn't know what toys were. The cuz was the first toy she showed an interest in and is still her favorite. She'll carry it around the yard as she chases the squirrels! She did destroy the squeaker pretty quickly though.

And we'd love to see some more pictures now that he's getting settled in. oke:


----------



## JKlatsky (Apr 21, 2007)

Burns0716 said:


> Alright.. something else he did after he met my youngest child.
> 
> She began crawling on the ground pretending like she was a puppy, and he was right on her, pushing her down with his paws, this all happened in the blink of an eye because we were no more than 4 feet away from him. Whats the best way to approach this???


I'm not trying to sound rotten and this may come off as being overly careful, but this dog is still essentially a stranger in your house, and at 8.5 months still very much a puppy. He may have had some training but there's no way it's solid. You really don't know what he will do. I've seen too many kids with scars from dog bites from the family pet. Getting down like another dog invites play and gives your new dog an opportunity to dominate your daughter. Even if it was just play, the ways dogs play is much too rough for a child. He has just entered your pack. I can tell from your posts that he sounds like a really sweet dog, but still, dogs do not always have the innate respect for kids that they seem to have for adults. It has to be taught and enforced sometimes. 

Until you have had a chance to really establish your pack order with your new dog, I would be very careful about the interactions between your children and the new dog and I would take the opportunity to talk to your daughter about how to behave more appropriately with your new dog to ensure the best transition possible. Very young children need to be treated as the leader's possessions. They are yours and not to be messed with.


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

What a very handsome boy. :wub:

I missed it, where did he come from, pound, rescue, shelter, etc ? 

Yes, start from day 1 being the pack leader & *always* be consistent.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

#1 - NO SCRUFF SHAKES, PLEASE!!!

I would never EVER try to scruff a dog I had just met. That is too dangerous.

Taking hold of the collar is a totally acceptable way to deal with a dog. Just don't GRAB at it. Calmly reach over and take hold of the collar and lead the dog away from whatever it is they should not be doing.

Another option is to leave a short (2 foot) lead on them for the first couple days (except when you are not present). That way you can take them and redirect them without grabbing scruff or collar.

#2 - As far as obedience goes - treat him like an 8 week old puppy. He may have been obedience trained for someone ELSE but he's not for you. Go back to square one and teach him everything again.

Classes are a VERY good idea. Not only does it help YOU learn how to train the dog it also is great for socializing and bonding.

#3 - Right now he probably sees your child as another puppy. He needs to learn the kids as being higher than him in the hierarchy of the house. This is done with time and training. For right now I would try to discourage the kids from getting down to his level.

#4 - Peeing. Some dogs will have a hard time going to the bathroom away from their normal territory if they aren't trained to or haven't had a chance to. That could be his issue. Again, treat him like a puppy. Take him outside on leash, give him a command (I use Go Potty) and WAIT. Let him walk around and sniff but do not engage him. Give him about 10 minutes then bring him back in the house and either crate him or leave him on leash with the leash attached to you. That way he cannot have an accident while you aren't looking.

When you finally get him to go outside CALMLY say GOOOOOD Potty (or whatever command) while he is peeing. Wait until he is finished then POUR ON THE PRAISE!!


Congrats - he is adorable!!


----------



## Burns0716 (Feb 4, 2010)

Ok! Things are going good. I had to leave to take one of my daughters to a class, but my husband has been home with him and our youngest daughter all morning. He's kept him on a nice short leash and next to him at all times. I ACTUALLY thinks this brings Phantom comfort! He immediately sits/lays wherever my husband decides to stay for a prolonged period of time, we're very please so far. 

JK-nothing wrong with being overly careful, no worries! After that incident, harmless as it was (thank goodness), it was a nice reminder that yes, he IS a stranger to our home. And its VERY important that he does learn that our children are OUR property.

Im about to post some new pics..  I think we're gonna load the kids up in the wagon and take him for a nice walk in a bit! Its beautiful outside!


----------



## GSDLoverII (May 12, 2004)

I missed it, where did he come from, pound, rescue, shelter, etc ? 


YES, what they said?
Where did he come from??

Sure is one handsome, masculine boy!!

CONGRATS!! :groovy:


----------



## Burns0716 (Feb 4, 2010)

Heres some mooorrreeee 

I don't think he's relaxed at all, do you? 









Nah...









He's Happy... But do you know WHY??..........









Because He's on vacation!!! 










Who's the fairest GSD of them all???..... 









His job is to guard the princess shoes..









Once again.. I LOVE my mom :wub:


----------



## Burns0716 (Feb 4, 2010)

Phantom came from a very nice breeder in Tuscon, AZ. He's 8 1/2 months old..

I just LOVE getting my hands up in that fur, he's so fluffy and soft!


----------



## GSDSunshine (Sep 7, 2009)

i did some digging. lol

Phantom was shipped from a breeder in Arizona


----------



## slovakattack (Oct 9, 2009)

TitonsDad said:


> You should NEVER have to resort to the collar pull. This can lead to bites. Don't ask me how many times people in my family have been bitten by my Boxer/Pit Bull for doing such a thing). They are always warned but still do it.
> 
> I have a system I use for negatives. I will give the command sternly "Aus, Off, Leave it, etc." once, if that doesn't work, I will grab the scruff of the neck and repeat the command more firmly. This usually works. This is how Titon was able to grasp the concept of Aus and Leave it pretty quickly. He had a tendency to take my sons toys and play with them and wasn't getting the idea. My trainer suggested that giving the firm command should work in most cases but if not, you need to show them you mean business when you give the stern command. Next time you tell them the command, they will think, "Aus, oh peace!!" "Leave it, oh peace" etc.
> 
> Sorry for my babbling... I've had way too many cups of coffee tonight.


 
do kids lose limbs if they pull on a tail?? kinda scary to know your dog bites if a FAMILY member pulls on his or her collar? Dont you think thats something that should be addresed?


----------



## Burns0716 (Feb 4, 2010)

slovakattack said:


> do kids lose limbs if they pull on a tail?? kinda scary to know your dog bites if a FAMILY member pulls on his or her collar? Dont you think thats something that should be addresed?


This isnt reason for attack. Lets please not sway from my topic and the advice I've asked for. 

Every dog is different. I think its good advice because being that my new dog is still a stranger in my home, you never know what they would do. Regardless of his good breeding and socialization, you should always be cautious. All dogs have different responses to techniques. This is the one hes most familiar with, no big deal.


----------



## TitonsDad (Nov 9, 2009)

slovakattack said:


> do kids lose limbs if they pull on a tail?? kinda scary to know your dog bites if a FAMILY member pulls on his or her collar? Dont you think thats something that should be addresed?


 I knew someone would get on their soapbox and go all ape. 

Did you know a Boxer doesn't have a long tail? 

Thank you for your questions, but I think I have the situation addressed. 

Moving along, nothing to see here.


----------



## StarryNite (Jun 2, 2009)

Burns0716 said:


> Alright.. something else he did after he met my youngest child.
> 
> She began crawling on the ground pretending like she was a puppy, and he was right on her, pushing her down with his paws, this all happened in the blink of an eye because we were no more than 4 feet away from him. Whats the best way to approach this???


This is something I have a lot of experience with!  My daughter litterally can not NOT pretend to be a dog! She has been doing this since she could talk and now she is 6. When we got Lou it was a problem, as others have said here, she thought of her as another dog and went to nip and put her paw on her as you described. Now Lou was only 3 months old so it wasn't a huge deal but that is one of the first things I knew I had to start training with! I decided to train Lou how to act instead of trying to detour my daughter from playing the way she loved. 

If Lou put her paw on her or mouth on her at all I would do the "AHHH" command and put my hand up. I said it in such a loud and quick way that she always immediately stopped what she was doing (she is still great with this command for many things). I did not treat for this as it was something I used so often and it was very important not to do and I didn't want her to learn to mouth or paw and then stop with the command just so she would get a treat, I just wanted her to know it was just something that was NEVER allowed, though I treat for many other commands I taught her. 

I also had to "train" my daughter (5 at the time) to yipe like a dog really loudly and shrill if Lou ever put her mouth or paw on her even if it was gentle, which she learned to do quite well! This is something that the pups learn from being with their siblings, they yipe really loud to let the other one know they have gone too far and it hurts. Anyway, that was a constant thing with us for at least a week or two and after that, even to this day, my daughter runs around the house going nuts on all fours like a dog all the time and Lou just watches her or will run circles around her but she will NEVER mouth her or put her paw on her anymore. In fact, sometimes I notice when Maya is going totally nuts with the dog thing Lou will go get her squeaky or cuz and start squeaking on that to curb the urge! That's our experience with that anyway  Oh, I also agree with what others said here about waiting a week or so at least to get the pack order in place before you train her in such ways, is not a good idea to have your daughter doing this around him right away since he is already older and he will need time to feel comfortable and know who everyone is.

Good luck, VERY handsome boy! Oh, and Lou also has stuffed animals and blankets in her crate and has never torn them, she just loves her crate, now we just keep it open and she goes in on her own constantly to nap!


----------



## Metalsmith (Mar 25, 2009)

Congratulations on your new guy! Phantom is so handsome! :wub:


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

he is handsome


----------



## Burns0716 (Feb 4, 2010)

Well arent I the idiot of the night...

You guys are all talking about these darn cuz toys, so I got to thinking "hey! I'll look it up and see what its all about!"... well lo and behold I had one all along in Phantom's toy basket...

:rofl:


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Oh, boy now your in for it, til he kills the squeaker! Congrats on getting him home and I hope his transition goes well for all of you. He is a longcoat?


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

Phantom is a cute pup congrats


----------



## jay d (Nov 28, 2009)

Burns0716 said:


> Ohh! I know what I was going to ask. Is it ok for him to have a stuffed squeaky toy in his crate with him? Apparently he loves it because I hear it squeak.........squeak.... haha.
> 
> He's interested in my girls stuffed animals, he's DEF a big baby. Aw I LOVE HIM!


 I've been waiting to hear back,and it's great to see pictures!! NO MORE SLEEPS!!! I find I have to be very careful with the stuffed toys....you don't need him ripping it open and eating filler...or eyes ect.... When you can supervise him playing,you can avoid trouble but I would be nervous about leaving him alone with stuffed toys.Braided bully sticks shoved into a large "Kong" toy would be safe ,because he won't be able to swallow the short end after knawing it down.Bully sticks are digestible,but he could choke on the short end,if he tries to swallow it...ENJOY HIM!!!


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

Glad he finally made it! And I look forward to more pictures


----------



## jay d (Nov 28, 2009)

I just googled CUZ TOY......you guys have all the good stuff!!!!!  Where can I get them in Canada?


----------



## Burns0716 (Feb 4, 2010)

jay d said:


> I just googled CUZ TOY......you guys have all the good stuff!!!!!  Where can I get them in Canada?



Do you have a petsmart nearby?? We found ours at Petco but Petsmart has them online, i can only assume they'd have em' in store


----------



## jay d (Nov 28, 2009)

Burns0716 said:


> Do you have a petsmart nearby?? We found ours at Petco but Petsmart has them online, i can only assume they'd have em' in store


 Yes they had one large Bad Cuz...I bought it,but it might be too big for him,right now....but his eyes lit up when I filled Cuz's feet with peanut butter.HEHE....thanks


----------



## duramax (Dec 7, 2009)

Congrates on the new addition. Hope my pup turns into as good as looking as yours is. Love the black and red.


----------



## Bennett (Nov 17, 2009)

He has a very sweet face--very serious. My daughter just looked and wondered if the photos with the pink plastic princess toys were set up by your daughter?

I know you are keeping him on a short leash when you're with him, so of course he needs the collar. Have you read the many comments on the board about collar safety? Please keep him safe when you're not with him and remove the collar. 

Enjoy every minute with him!


----------

